# Nissan micra sport mode



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Just wondering what does this do.









i.ve tried it but i dont notice any difference.

also whats the L do 









its on a Y reg nissan micra 1.0litre automatic.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

I remember getting a shot of a Micra (after putting a Nivara into the garage to get the tailgate fixed, bit of a difference in cars haha) and seeing this button as well, didn't notice any difference either!

I know in my Polo GTI the sport mode holds the gears slighty longer and is less reluctant to change up.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lets the engine rev higher before changing up.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

johnnyc said:


> i.ve tried it but i dont notice any difference.
> 
> its on a Y reg nissan micra 1.0litre automatic.


You've answered your own question there mate :lol:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Isnt L a low gearing mode?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ain't got a clue, although the K11 Micras NCVT is meant to be pretty good.

Oh, and get and clean it....


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

neilos said:


> Ain't got a clue, although the K11 Micras NCVT is meant to be pretty good.
> 
> Oh, and get and clean it....


I agree, never mind wondering what knobs and buttons do man, find out what your squirty bottles and microfibres do and clean all that gribble and grolly off! Such sights bring us out in cold sweats on here you know


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I reckon the OP should get a talking to from a MOD for posting such a disgustingly dirty pic....


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Isn't it the self cleaning button?


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

nicks16v said:


> Isn't it the self cleaning button?


If it is, it doesn't work

Dirty boy


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahhhhh my eyes...take it away....


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

L is for low range gear. A sport button on a micra will make as much difference as a cup of water on a forest fire


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

my nan has one and again it does nothing but make more noise it appears.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Doesn't that activate the methonal injection system?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

It's probably like those turbo buttons that used to be on old PCs


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> It's probably like those turbo buttons that used to be on old PCs


ahhh, takes me back...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Surely it turns the nos on?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Surely it turns the nos on?


no it turns it into a 350Gay that is blue oh and rather like yours :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ahh, see you lot like Micras....

I'll have to post mine up in the showroom.....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> no it turns it into a 350Gay that is blue oh and rather like yours :lol:


I thought it turned into a flat cap and werthers originals like yours?


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

'L' will stop the car changing above 2nd.

'Sport' button will let the engine rev higher before changing gear, only useful when going up steep hills, and for overtaking shopping trolleys.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MirfieldMat said:


> 'Sport' button will let the engine rev higher before changing gear, only useful when going up steep hills, and for overtaking shopping trolleys.


I thought it was only good for overtaking zimmerframes?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> I thought it turned into a flat cap and werthers originals like yours?


:lol: git


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> I thought it was only good for overtaking zimmerframes?


OI!


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Just a little update i tried the micra again and when the sport mode is on theres a orange word that says sport that comes on the dash.

and then while driving and keeping the throttle the same the revs will rise as soon as you turn it on and drop as soon as you turn the sport mode off. pretty pointless but its there incase you get bored. And no i'm not cleaning it as its my friends


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> It's probably like those turbo buttons that used to be on old PCs


Ahhh no way.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

I think 'Sport' lets the 2nd hamster onto the wheel that powers the car ? :lol:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow a 1.0 Micra Automatic. That thing must be 20+ seconds to 60 surely? Lol


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Modmedia said:


> Wow a 1.0 Micra Automatic. That thing must be 20+ seconds to 60 surely? Lol


If it even makes it to 60 :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

jay_bmw said:


> If it even makes it to 60 :lol:


My ickle 1.0 does, mind you, it's not an auto....


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

neilos said:


> My ickle 1.0 does, mind you, it's not an auto....


My little mini clubman 998cc used to make it to 80mph back in the day. Well it took all day to get there :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

neilos said:


> My ickle 1.0 does, mind you, it's not an auto....


BEAST , 61? :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had my 1.1 8v to some silly speeds thank you very much :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

we had my nans upto 75mph or 80 and the noise was biblical! saying that i have seen one of these that must of been doing about 90 - 100 down the m62 with the aid of some hills


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

jay_bmw said:


> BEAST , 61? :lol:


Pi55 off  actually, 62.... :lol:


----------

